# Tim LaHaye dies



## centerpin fan (Jul 28, 2016)

> Tim LaHaye, the best-selling author best known for the Left Behind series, “graduated to heaven” early this morning after suffering a stroke at age 90.



http://www.christianitytoday.com/gl...-lahaye-dies-left-behind-coauthor-stroke.html


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 1, 2016)

I am not familiar with him or the Left Behind series.


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 9, 2016)

It was a book series that had the protestants stirred up. It was about the rapture and those who were left behind. They were like a commando secret agent force doing covert missions against da debil. It wasn't biblical, which is usually the litmus test used by protestants to determine if anything religious is from God or da debil.


----------

